# AHB Trusted Opinions



## Blackened (5/7/13)

Hey all,
I joined AHB around 12 months ago but haven't been reading much here until recently. As with any forum, there's a lot of people posting, some with more trustworthy opinions than others. 

1. Who's opinion on here do you trust?
2. On what subject/s do you find them knowledgable? 

No self-advertising please!! 

I'm having trouble sorting the wheat from the chaff, I need to read more posts I know, but I'm also interested in others opinions. 

Cheers and have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Blackened said:


> I'm having trouble sorting the wheat from the chaff, I need to read more posts I know, but I'm also interested in others opinions.


Ah, but who's opinions on other people's opinions should you trust?


----------



## Cocko (5/7/13)

Some people post from experience, some people post from what they have read...

I try and decipher to the prior.

Other than that, your call.


Is that a can opener I hear?


----------



## dmac80 (5/7/13)

It's a pretty shit answer, but if you do plenty of reading, and you'll make up your own mind soon enough.

Edit: Too slow, what Cocko said


----------



## Blackened (5/7/13)

Can't quote using iOS

Dmac and Cocko, totally agree, more reading required. But when someone says something positive about another user, I tend to put more value in that, than a flame. And when someone says something negative, that is usually more a reflection on the one who said it, rather that who the comment was aimed at. 

This thread has already proved enlightening LOL


----------



## yum beer (5/7/13)

I only trust those that give good advice and ignore the rest... :blink:


----------



## pk.sax (5/7/13)

I've found some people post stuff and know and explain the purpose behind what they suggest. Their suggestions are purposeful rather than what comes out of their ass. Yet others will post just for the sake of it and can never be relied on to explain their advice. Be wary of those. Most of the good posters don't need to be asked, they are clear and sometimes concise about what they are advertising. Yet others who will come up with a good answer once asked. Then there are those that couldn't tell phenols from esters!


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/13)

dmac said:


> It's a pretty shit answer, but if you do plenty of reading, and you'll make up your own mind soon enough.


Wot he said - do your own (independent of this forum) reading & only trust that which confirms it.

That said, it's always good to embrace a potentially better way of doing something, as long as it fits with the fundamentals that you already know. Don't sway from the fundamentals!


----------



## KingKong (5/7/13)

Assume nothing, believe no one, check everything.


----------



## pk.sax (5/7/13)

Blackened said:


> Can't quote using iOSDmac and Cocko, totally agree, more reading required. But when someone says something positive about another user, I tend to put more value in that, than a flame. And when someone says something negative, that is usually more a reflection on the one who said it, rather that who the comment was aimed at.This thread has already proved enlightening LOL


That is a dangerous attitude in a forum loaded with idiots hi5ing idiots. Good luck.


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> I've found some people post stuff and know and explain the purpose behind what they suggest. Their suggestions are purposeful rather than what comes out of their ass. Yet others will post just for the sake of it and can never be relied on to explain their advice. Be wary of those. Most of the good posters don't need to be asked, they are clear and sometimes concise about what they are advertising. Yet others who will come up with a good answer once asked. Then there are those that couldn't tell phenols from esters!


Gold!


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

MartinOC said:


> as long as it fits with the fundamentals that you already know. Don't sway from the fundamentals!


Ah, but "fundamentals" is a dirty word these days, MartinOC.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/7/13)

Funny shit. This thread made me laugh, [email protected]&k me. 

Read it, research online articles/videos/forums, then ask LHBS, research some more, apply to brewing, taste beer.....decide if correct.


----------



## Mardoo (5/7/13)

You forgot to ask which flamewars are the most fun.

Thirstyboy, Manticle, QldKev, Airgead and Dr. Smurto are all folks who have been really helpful to me, also a noob. And there are more. And there are also a thousand other really kind, eager to help and heavily opinionated folk as well. So yeah, read study research ask read some more.


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Anyway, back on topic for a sec (if you'll forgive my impetuousness), someone made a very similar thread (but presented in a less ill-advised fashion) a while back that had some good replies along the lines of Mardoo's above. Anyone remember who it was? I'm normally not too bad at remembering this stuff but am drawing a complete blank here.


----------



## donburke (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Anyway, back on topic for a sec (if you'll forgive my impetuousness), someone made a very similar thread (but presented in a less ill-advised fashion) a while back that had some good replies along the lines of Mardoo's above. Anyone remember who it was? I'm normally not too bad at remembering this stuff but am drawing a complete blank here.


was it truman ?

(just playing statistics)


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

big78sam said:


> I trust Butters


I do too.. but he is short and I have trouble trusting short people..

But over all, if searching and reading, butters is someone took the time to share his knowledge... sure.

Also, search, 'speedy' - that there some knowledge yo!

ooooooook bye.


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/7/13)

The Op asked a fair question, can we please stay on topic


----------



## QldKev (6/7/13)

I look for someone who obviously understands the basic principles, but knows how to implement them on their own system. So often these discussions will relate back to their own brew gear and processes, and discuss why they follow a given procedure and what they have found. If we only brewed by the book no-one would do a 52/55c step with modern modified malts anymore, but I incorporate the step into all my beers. I find Screwy and AndrewQld both excellent resources for talking about what they have found. The usual crowd entering into pissing contents but never posting their actual real world findings to me are no more helpful than a person trying to bake a cake and offering me suggestions on brewing. Also tasting beers is a great insight into the brewers ability. Over the years I've had some great beers from some fairly new brewers, and some ordinary ones from more experienced brewers.

my 2c


----------



## Pickaxe (6/7/13)

Dont worry OP, you'll get answers and then a few people will argue their points - usually arguing the complete opposite of each other, both swearing they were right. Then it gets down to personal insults.

The one with the wittier insult is probably right.


----------



## pcmfisher (6/7/13)

I trust NickJD's opinion, but only those added in the last week or so. h34r:


----------



## GalBrew (6/7/13)

Good luck Blackened. There is plenty of chaff to sort through on here. There is quite a bit of chaff on offer in a yeast related thread right now.


----------



## Econwatson (6/7/13)

Some of the best advice on this forum comes from those who are also prone to shit-stirring.

Case in point, NickJD offered some really good advice, but was also often in the middle of many of the arguments that I saw. However, unless he was writing abusive emails to the admins, his ban was heavy-handed. His shared information far outweighed any negative aspects of his contributions to the forum, and I find it odd that the staff who are supposed to nurture and support the hobby of homebrewing through effective moderation, cut off a valuable font of knowledge for homebrewers.


----------



## bum (6/7/13)

People seem to forget he also did stuff like tell new brewers that two tins of Canadian Blonde would make an IPA.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/13)

It can.......well there you go


----------



## Truman42 (6/7/13)

donburke said:


> was it truman ?
> 
> (just playing statistics)


No it wasn't me. 

I know who to listen to as they know what they're talking about, and who's full of shit.


----------



## winkle (6/7/13)

bum said:


> People seem to forget he also did stuff like tell new brewers that two tins of Canadian Blonde would make an IPA.


Holy crap, I've been doing it wrong for yonks!

There is lots of good advice on here, you just have to find it. Quite a few of the really helpful guys have moved on unfortunately (I'm not refering to Speedy)


----------



## pk.sax (6/7/13)

I remember getting some good advice from Hoppy2B ages back. This was taken off the thread and into a PM since people tend to start flame wars everytime somebody disagrees with them. There is very little stomach for meaningful respectful diagreement and head butting here. If we all agreed, why would we argue! Even a flawed argument can be dissected for insight and if the presenter is agreeable that is discussed further with them.

In total response to the OP, I refuse to name people. The guys that have given me sound advice over time don't advertise a Helpdesk around their necks. Do your digging and someone will likely respond based on how much spoon feeding is required.


----------



## jyo (6/7/13)

Ok, I will list a few members who have given their time and helped me improve my brewing immensely either via PM or in person-

Tony, Nev, Screwtop, Dent, Bribie, Manticle, Cocko (mainly with karma-sutra positions), Bizier. There are many, many others whose advice is amazing such as Thirsty Boy , MHB and Butters.

Cheers.


----------



## MartinOC (8/7/13)

> Do your digging and someone will likely respond based on how much spoon feeding is required.


Read: Do your OWN research, then come & bounce-it off others for expertiential feedback. Then go & try it & eventually, you'll be the one giving experiential feedback.

See how it works?


----------



## mckenry (8/7/13)

KingKong said:


> Assume nothing, believe no one, check everything.


Is that the motto for your line of work??


----------



## warra48 (8/7/13)

Here's a few from the top of my head:

Weizguy, MHB, Thirsty Boy, Bribie G, Ross, Tony, Manticle, and Dr Smurto.

And from further back, Trough Lolly, and Trent.

There may be others, but I can't recall at present.


----------



## chunckious (8/7/13)

Go to the "What are you listening to?" thread and only take advice of the brewers who listen metal.


----------



## Rowy (8/7/13)

Manticle, Qld Kevin, Bribie, Ross, Screwy, Batz, Rdjevun, winkle, NickB have all given me good advice. There are plenty of others as well. I learnt heaps from the Wiki articles. It was NickJD's AG for $30 thread that got me started though. Then Goombas variation to that squared it all away for me. Just read as much as you can. I reckon you can tell the blokes that know what they are talking about there is a lot more depth and reasoning to their advice.


----------



## mckenry (8/7/13)

1. Look at the post count. Thats what is important. The more posts, the more one knows and the better the advice.

BUT

2. If they're from Qld, the sun has fried their brains. May lead early, but will fade
3. If they're from Vic - they only like Carlton, so their advice is dodgy at best. Place bet only
4. Sth Australia - too busy fighting with each other. May not get out of the barrier
5. NT ? even with temp control the lowest they can ferment at is 64°C - Look elsewhere
6. If they're from W.A. - ha, you don't need to be told. All long shots from the WA stable.
7. Tas - International advice is the worst. Eddie the Eagle is Superman there. Save your cash for Christmas.


That leaves the combined force of NSW & ACT. Australias Premier state, combined with The Nations Capital.
Everyone from here is right. If they are not right, they're still more right than the others.

8. Never take advice from me.


----------



## Josho (8/7/13)

Just do what ever bum tells you to do!


----------



## WarmBeer (8/7/13)

Josho said:


> Just do what ever bum tells you to do!


I do, but only once a day. More often than that, I know I need to eat more fibre.


----------



## Maxt (8/7/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> The Op asked a fair question, can we please stay on topic


Is this the new AHB where threads stay on topic ? :0

As for real advice, always listen to Hargie and Dr K


----------



## manticle (8/7/13)

Few of them seem to post much anymore.

People who helped myself and many others over the years with either direct advice or well explained posts and articles include (but not limited to): Screwtop, Butters, ///, Kai, Ross, Pistol Patch, Thirsty Boy, MHB, DrK (when he's not bagging no-chill or writing cryptic crossword puzzles), Brewer Pete, Airgead, Nige62, Domonsura, Tony, Batz, Dent, Wessmith, Zwickel, Lez the weizguy, Dr Smurto, Rdjevun, Big-Fridge.

Kai troester posts here very ocassionally and his advice would be worthy of consideration in my book. I'd also take brun'gard seriously, especially in relation to water.

From before my time but posts worth reading: Postmodern, Pint of Lager.

Others who don't post loads of advice but I consider them as people who know what they are doing, others I would have missed. Mainly people who brew a lot and seem to consider the whys and wherefores critically. People who accrue brewing knowledge and do their best to put it into practice so they can advise from both a theoretical and practical perspective whenever possible. People who will consider alternative ways of doing things, are respectful of new brewers and realise not every beer has been brewed, not every method tested and not one way is right. Add the latter to people who know their arse from their elbow and you just about have it.

None of the above posters (nor any poster) would I suggest listening to without a critical mind. Find out the info, consider it, put it into practice, see what works for your brewing.

Plenty of people I haven't listed who will advise from their depth of experience in a polite, measured manner and are well worth discussing stuff with. Felten, Felon, warra, bribie all good.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/7/13)

warra48 said:


> Here's a few from the top of my head:
> 
> *Weizguy, MHB, Thirsty Boy, Bribie G, Ross, Tony, Manticle, and Dr Smurto.*
> 
> ...


+1

I'd put Pistol Patch in that group, for the work he did in getting the whole BIAB thing going.


----------



## Rowy (8/7/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> +1
> 
> I'd put Pistol Patch in that group, for the work he did in getting the whole BIAB thing going.


Just reading the posts since mine has made me realise how many I forgot to mention!


----------



## Judanero (8/7/13)

Manticle gave a pretty good list of helpful people, add him in there aswell and Wolfy for yeast related stuff.

Generally I use their advice to guide further research, and even then what works for some don't work for others.


----------



## GalBrew (8/7/13)

manticle said:


> Few of them seem to post much anymore.
> 
> People who helped myself and many others over the years with either direct advice or well explained posts and articles include (but not limited to): Screwtop, Butters, ///, Kai, Ross, Pistol Patch, Thirsty Boy, MHB, DrK (when he's not bagging no-chill or writing cryptic crossword puzzles), Brewer Pete, Airgead, Nige62, Domonsura, Tony, Batz, Dent, Wessmith, Zwickel, Lez the weizguy, Dr Smurto, Rdjevun, Big-Fridge.
> 
> ...


Not too often that the venerable AHB elders stop by for a chat these days. A great loss to the forum.


----------



## Truman42 (8/7/13)

GalBrew said:


> Not too often that the venerable AHB elders stop by for a chat these days. A great loss to the forum.


I wonder why???


----------



## GalBrew (8/7/13)

Truman said:


> I wonder why???


Indeed Truman, our actions have forsaken us. I wouldn't bother either if I were them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/13)

I know why


----------



## Truman42 (8/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I know why


So do we....


----------



## bradsbrew (8/7/13)

Truman said:


> I wonder why???


People sometimes just move on to other things, life gets in the way etc. It is not always because of reasons often mentioned here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/13)

Truman said:


> So do we....


Do you......A lot of us long time members tend to lurk now


----------



## Truman42 (8/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you......A lot of us long time members tend to lurk now


Well I've been told by more than one long time member why they no longer post much on here. Of course they don't speak for all, and yes they said they just tend to lurk now.


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

Truman said:


> Well I've been told by more than one long time member why they no longer post much on here. Of course they don't speak for all, and yes they said they just tend to lurk now.


What is it about only reading the board that protects them from the thing they claim is the reason they do not contribute anymore?

This was my first thought when the thread was created and I've been holding my tongue until now but the *last* people I would trust are those who offer their help only through PM. They don't have enough faith in their knowledge to stand up to the possibility of dissent and want direct kudos from anyone who reads it. Cowards and egoists all.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Florian (8/7/13)

I'm not buying this. About a year ago word on the street was that those valuable long time members left because they couldn't be bothered with those simple repetitive questions that were asked without searching.

Now that all the shit stirring started to really take off (roughly since the upgrade this year) all these people who left are thrown into one hat and have left because of that? Don't think so.

As Brad rightly pointed out, people leave for all sorts of reasons. I myself have moved along from hobby to hobby until I found the one that stuck, people get tied up with work, family, divorce, can't drink anymore for health reasons, get bored with brewing and yes, some people get fed up with repetitive noob questions and some with shit stirring. All valid reasons.

EDIT: Added quote for clarity removed quote


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/13)

So why did you qoute me


----------



## Florian (8/7/13)

I probably assumed something that wasn't right, sorry. I will remove your quote now.


----------



## pk.sax (8/7/13)

I don't agree Bum. Little that I know, even I don't find time spent trying to turn around idiots who post up recipes/ideas for jungle juice. Every now and then there is the little spark that someone is actually thinking about what they are doing and might be getting stuck at something, been there too, and I feel like helping. As for the hand it to me cuz I bothered putting in an extra kilo of sugar in to make me so plastered crowd, gfy.

This is a hobby, not a chore. I bet some of the longer gone and lurkers feel similar reactions when they see topic on topic of utter crap. When was the last time something really good was started? Fletcher started that little ziplock bag idea thread, probably one in a while now that talked of something new, to think about. Usual fare on here is repetition of lazy, lazier and laziest.


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> I don't agree Bum. Little that I know, even I don't find time spent trying to turn around idiots who post up recipes/ideas for jungle juice. Every now and then there is the little spark that someone is actually thinking about what they are doing and might be getting stuck at something, been there too, and I feel like helping. As for the hand it to me cuz I bothered putting in an extra kilo of sugar in to make me so plastered crowd, gfy


That's all fine with me. What I mean is that there is a particularly simple type of member who always likes to point out that they have received help from the special members who don't post here anymore. I assume that these simpletons are the tip of the iceberg and the silent brotherhood offer the secret knowledge to other members as well. Perhaps this is not the case and I am assuming this occurs far more often than it does in reality.

I'm not saying everyone should correct crap advice when they see it - although I do wish they would. I know I appreciate it when my misunderstandings are corrected and I know not everyone else does but, shit, it'd be awesome if they did.


----------



## Truman42 (8/7/13)

bum said:


> What is it about only reading the board that protects them from the thing they claim is the reason they do not contribute anymore?
> 
> This was my first thought when the thread was created and I've been holding my tongue until now but the *last* people I would trust are those who offer their help only through PM. They don't have enough faith in their knowledge to stand up to the possibility of dissent and want direct kudos from anyone who reads it. Cowards and egoists all.
> 
> [EDIT: typo]


As I said I don't speak for all, I guess some are sick of the noob or stupid questions. (Yes yes I know your going to say I'm at fault with that) but I know some that Ive got to know over the year or two I've been on here that have told me they are sick of the "Google brewers" who come on here half tanked and are just out to troll, flame, hang shit on just about any advice they try to give.
Tell them that's wrong and they don't know what they're talking about etc etc.

A general lack of respect for guys that have been brewing for years and years and have a wealth of knowledge to share with noobs.

And I'm not just talking about differences of opinion here or someone discussing the pros and cons of a suggested method, idea etc. 

I'm talking about "wankers" as quoted, that blatantly go out of their way to discredit anything said by these long term members as bullshit and there way is the be all end all. (Especially when they're half tanked)

These members don't just offer help only through PM some of them still post here from time to time but they are very selective with what they post because they couldn't be bothered with the bullshit. That's their choice, and as I said its probably not all of them that think that but certainly I've had a few help me out via PM and said exactly that.


----------



## Truman42 (8/7/13)

bum said:


> That's all fine with me. What I mean is that there is a particularly simple type of member who always likes to point out that they have received help from the special members who don't post here anymore. I assume that these simpletons are the tip of the iceberg and the silent brotherhood offer the secret knowledge to other members as well. Perhaps this is not the case and I am assuming this occurs far more often than it does in reality.I'm not saying everyone should correct crap advice when they see it - although I do wish they would. I know I appreciate it when my misunderstandings are corrected and I know not everyone else does but, shit, it'd be awesome if they did.


Nothing about being a simple type of member pointing out that I receive help from special members who don't post here anymore.

Just long term members sick of bullshit but still want to offer their advice and knowledge on brewing to others.


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

Truman said:


> (Yes yes I know your going to say I'm at fault with that)


Not necessarily but that road is well traveled at this point and probably not worth heading down now.

The "n00b" questions are just part of being on the internet - if anyone can't handle that they really should move on. For whatever it is worth (and I'm not pretending it is a lot), almost the only questions I get involved with are n00b questions. People who are asking non-n00by questions should have built up the skill-set to find the answers for _most_ of their questions themselves. There's not a lot that is new under the sun.


----------



## pk.sax (8/7/13)

tbh, in hindsight, I see what you mean. Never really see you much in discussion in other than noob threads. Good on you. Maybe that's what feeds your sarcastic wit but it does make you sound like a self important whinging fool at times. I can see what you try to say but after all, that is not directed at me, if you know what I mean. Can't play with mud and not get some on your hands.


----------



## Florian (8/7/13)

bum said:


> This was my first thought when the thread was created and I've been holding my tongue until now but the *last* people I would trust are those who offer their help only through PM. They don't have enough faith in their knowledge to stand up to the possibility of dissent and want direct kudos from anyone who reads it. Cowards and egoists all.
> 
> [EDIT: typo]


Totally disagree. It's not that those members read the forum and think 'Oh, I might PM this person with that problem and give him my advise'. It's exactly the other way round. Truman is interested in oxygenating wort before fermentation, finds out that Screwy has done some research on it and seems to know a lot about the subject and decides to PM him directly to ask a question as it is likely that Screwy might not see a new thread that Truman otherwise would start.

I have done the same as Truman (just taking you as example here, mate) and I also receive a fair amount of questions via PM from members. In that case I answer via PM, and if I think it's something substantial that hasn't been mentioned before I then post it in the relevant thread as well for others to possibly benefit from.


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

practicalfool said:


> Good on you.


Bullshit.



practicalfool said:


> it does make you sound like a self important whinging fool at times.


Perhaps I should focus on more practical advice? 



practicalfool said:


> Can't play with mud and not get some on your hands.


Not whinging. Play with the bull - you get the horns.


----------



## pk.sax (8/7/13)

Fair enuf


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

Florian said:


> Totally disagree. It's not that those members read the forum and think 'Oh, I might PM this person with that problem and give him my advise'. It's exactly the other way round. Truman is interested in oxygenating wort before fermentation, finds out that Screwy has done some research on it and seems to know a lot about the subject and decides to PM him directly to ask a question as it is likely that Screwy might not see a new thread that Truman otherwise would start.
> 
> I have done the same as Truman (just taking you as example here, mate) and I also receive a fair amount of questions via PM from members. In that case I answer via PM, and if I think it's something substantial that hasn't been mentioned before I then post it in the relevant thread as well for others to possibly benefit from.


If that was what I was talking about then I would agree with you completely. I assure you I am not talking about people _seeking_ direct input from others - that's what PMs are for.


----------



## manticle (8/7/13)

bum said:


> That's all fine with me. What I mean is that there is a particularly simple type of member who always likes to point out that they have received help from the special members who don't post here anymore. I assume that these simpletons are the tip of the iceberg and the silent brotherhood offer the secret knowledge to other members as well. Perhaps this is not the case and I am assuming this occurs far more often than it does in reality.


sounds like one of the more absurd theories I've heard here for a bit.


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

I didn't deliberately ignore your post.



Truman said:


> Just long term members sick of bullshit but still want to offer their advice and knowledge on brewing to others.


Select others. And not others that may search for answers for the same questions later. Weak as piss.

I ask again - what is it about reading but not posting that protects them from this "bullshit". It seems to me that this method prevents them from shoveling it away.

(I don't mean that I am asking you, Truman. I know these guys still read the board. I want them to ask the question of themselves.)


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

manticle said:


> sounds like one of the more absurd theories I've heard here for a bit.


One of the recipients of said secret knowledge doesn't seem to think so.


----------



## manticle (8/7/13)

Maybe the Templars have infiltrated AHB?


----------



## bum (8/7/13)

It sounds only reasonable that secret forums would also have secret handshakes.


----------



## Phillo (8/7/13)

I prefer secret milkshakes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/7/13)

And one wonders how we got here in the first place.....


----------



## losp (9/7/13)

This thread has obviously gone down the wrong path.
I just wanted to point out that Screwy was very helpful to me when i first started. Really went out of his way to pass on his knowledge. 

Other than that manticle, yob and bum are quite helpful in answering questions i ask (usually about a brew day catastrophe)


----------



## punkin (9/7/13)

Long term members often drop out because they have an understanding and skill set of the process they use and enough knowledge to investigate and explore new processes without referring to what is mostly very basic and repetitive info on forums. In other words, it gets boring.

Case in point for me is fishing. I was every day on fishing forums years ago like am now on here. I was learning new techniques, honing skills and exploring new ways to think about what i was doing and new ways to explore further on my own. Without sounding like saying 'now i know everything' i now have enough knowledge that i have an in depth understanding of what i regularly do, enough basic knowledge and experience to think through new developments and indeed develop new methods myself, and enough understanding of the process and the right contacts that if there is anything i need to know about a new process that's just hitting the scene i know which people in which areas to ring and have a chat to.

I'm definately not at that stage with brewing after 30+ years brewing beer as i've only been putting thought into it for 18 months.


----------



## Truman42 (9/7/13)

So I think in conclusion we can all assume that long termers drop out for many different reasons.


Some hate the constant repetitive noob posts, while others dont mind it. (Bum Ive noticed too that you do answer a lot of noobs and help them out :beerbang: )


Some are sick of the bullshit from the Google Brewers and drunken wankers. h34r:


Some have brewed long enough that they dont feel the need to frequent the forums (selfish bastards what about the noobs  ) 


And some move on to other things, have kids, change jobs, get busy in their lives etc.


----------



## Maxt (9/7/13)

That sums it up when I used to post a lot it was because I was learning. The more you know, the less you need to investigate...

Although it would perhaps be too elitist, a sub forum for experienced brewers may engage many long term members. You would not have to trawl through 'my air lock is not bubbling', or 'is my beer infected' threads, but instead talk about new innovations, experiences, ingredients, techniques etc.


----------



## Phillo (9/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And one wonders how we got here in the first place.....


Just trying to lighten things up a bit Stu. If that was directed at me, then I apologise. I enjoy some of these threads, but they can get a bit intense, and humor has always been my way of dealing with things.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/13)

Nope....not directed at you


----------



## Phillo (9/7/13)

B)


----------

